# New Roamio Streaming capability vs Slingbox 350



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been using the Slingbox for years. Just wondering what you guys thought about it vs the future streaming capabilities of the Roamio (outside of your network).

I actually bought a Western Digital Streamer with the Slingbox app and it works pretty good. It's kind of like a Tivo Mini just without the monthly fee and a bit slower. As a result I'm leaning towards the basic Tivo Roamio since I already have that and can watch tivo already through the slingplayer app on my ipad.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm wondering the same thing. I loved the old slingcatcher, but my Slingbox 500 does not support it so I use the Boxee box app, with fair results. Since Boxee is now defunct this might be a viable future replacement. I just want to be able to stream from my Tivo over the internet to my ipad, then airplay it or chromecast to a TV set


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like you can get a free Stream with the base 4 tuner model is you use a coupon...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507635

So you can try out the Stream and if you don't like it you can probably sell it for $50-$75 and get a little discount on your TiVo.


----------

